# Venison/beef Meatballs and Marinara...



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

So I went ahead and ground up my deer grind this afternoon. I am the only one in the group wanted deer and beef this year for processing day so being that we have 17 deer and 3 wild hogs to process, I went ahead and got my grind meat out of the way.

I always eat what is left in the stuffer...usually just fry it and make a sandwich for a quick meal after hours processing whatever I am making, but this time, I had leftover homemade marinara from the firehouse cook last thursday and already cooked linguini I needed to eat. So I made meatballs with the leftover grind instead.

It was a good choice! Meatballs were perfect! As every good Italian knows....the secret to good meatballs is two meats, milk and bread crumbs....with a little Parmesan cheese.

The grind meat from the stuffer...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Inda bowl, 3/4# deer/beef/brisket fat grind, little cajun seasoning, bread crumbs, little Italian herbs, Parmesan cheese, and a little less than 1/4 cup of milk. I just wing it having made meatballs like this all my life...





mix:





form the balls...





Drop inda sauce...shake the pot to cover, don't move with a utensil and break them up.





leave simmer for 20 minutes, then gently flip and cook 5 minutes more...heat the pasta and lets eat!!






Meat balls were juicy juicy and soft like they should be!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Had burgers last night so that was also a factor. Glad I made pasta and meatballs instead!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Good choice,  that looks better than a burger any day!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

47# deer grind inda freezer...





I love that little tape machine. It will really speed things up come processing day! I bought 5 different colors of tape so we can have one color for each grind we do...

Good looking Grind....about 78/22 lean to fat. Deer/beef rump roast/ brisket fat. I picked the rump roast up about 6 weeks ago on sale $1.88/#.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Good choice,  that looks better than a burger any day!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks BH...I agree...good choice. I only ate 4 meat balls...god 3 left for lunch tomorrow! WooHooo!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

You're right, those tape machines work wonders!

Ryan


----------



## D.W. (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks really good. From a Sicilians perspective, after the pasta is cooked take some of the pasta water and put to the side. Strain the pasta and add the water  back to the cooked pasta in the pot, then add some of your sauce to it with parm cheese and chopped Italian parsley then mix up. Plate the pasta with meatballs and additional sauce... perfecto


----------



## xray (Feb 2, 2021)

Meatballs look great! I’d be all over a plate of that even for breakfast!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2021)

D.W. said:


> Looks really good. From a Sicilians perspective, after the pasta is cooked take some of the pasta water and put to the side. Strain the pasta and add the water  back to the cooked pasta in the pot, then add some of your sauce to it with parm cheese and chopped Italian parsley then mix up. Plate the pasta with meatballs and additional sauce... perfecto


Agreed....but I had pasta leftover in the fridge....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2021)

xray said:


> Meatballs look great! I’d be all over a plate of that even for breakfast!


Thanks xray...was a quick meal too...and it was delicious!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks pretty darned good Keith. I've been craving meatball parmigiana subs recently and may just have to pull the trigger after seeing this. Nice job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Looks pretty darned good Keith. I've been craving meatball parmigiana subs recently and may just have to pull the trigger after seeing this. Nice job buddy!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

That's a fine-looking meal and a job well done!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2021)

912smoker said:


> That's a fine-looking meal and a job well done!


Thanks 912!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2021)

IDS, Nice meatballs and a good charge of burger!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, Nice meatballs and a good charge of burger!


Thanks crazy!


----------



## tallbm (Feb 2, 2021)

That all looks great, I really love seeing all that bagged meat in the freezer! 
Yeah the tape machine is a freaking life saver for sure.  I'm glad you got one.

Also thanks for the tape idea the other day.
I think at some point I'll buy 1k clear or white opaque 1pound bags and use the tape to mark the difference plus its easy to write on white or clear bags to identify what it is :)

Good luck with the rest of the processing :)


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I think at some point I'll buy 1k clear or white opaque 1pound bags and use the tape to mark the difference plus its easy to write on white or clear bags to identify what it is :)


The bags I bought only have print on one side, they are white on the other side. $39.99/1000 bags.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 4, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> The bags I bought only have print on one side, they are white on the other side. $39.99/1000 bags.



I've never used these guys and couldnt find any reviews on them but they probably have the biggest variety of stock bag options (wild game, game bird, pet/dog, beef, pork, etc.).
I looked at their option to pick any type of bag and they list clear and opaque white.

I may try them at some point, wish I could mix and match 1k.  I didnt call them but I wonder if they are small enough to do something cool like mix and match 1-5 options for bags to make the 1k amount lol.
https://www.bunzlpd.com/shop/packaging/food-meat-bags/in-stock-poly-meat-bags


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

One thing to keep in mind is actual size of bags. We ordered 1,000 two lb meat bags about 2 or 3 years ago. Never thought about it at the time but they are smaller in diameter than what we usually use so when filled are longer.  Don't really care for them but hey... only bought a 1000 of them! Lol

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Feb 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> One thing to keep in mind is actual size of bags. We ordered 1,000 two lb meat bags about 2 or 3 years ago. Never thought about it at the time but they are smaller in diameter than what we usually use so when filled are longer.  Don't really care for them but hey... only bought a 1000 of them! Lol
> 
> Ryan



Good to know.  I only run 1pound bags but will keep that in mind for 2 pounders.


----------

